# OPCdotNETlib



## david.ka (18 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das OPCdotNETlib im Einsatz um über den Simatic.NET, bzw. Simatic.WinCC an die SPS Variablen zu kommen.

normalerweise lese ich die Daten über diese Methode aus:
theGrp.DataChanged += new DataChangeEventHandler( this.theGrp_DataChange );

doch nun muss ich es Zeitgesteuert machen. hat das schon jemand mal gemacht? Irgendwie stehe ich da grad auf dem Schlauch 
Ich bekomme das mit der Read Methode einfach nicht hin.


Grüsse
David


----------



## seeba (18 Juli 2006)

david.ka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe das OPCdotNETlib im Einsatz um über den Simatic.NET, bzw. Simatic.WinCC an die SPS Variablen zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Ich mach beides.  ReadEventHandler hinzufügen und darin dann anhand der ClientHandles auswerten. Viel Spaß.


----------

